# Carb Help



## wv82 (Apr 25, 2014)

Got a featherlite weedeater dont know what model all i know is its an older model and the sticker just says featherlite weedeater where do i find model number on it?My main question is i want to replace the carb and dont know what it is only thing i can find is it says zama china on it and also has a number 156 with an H below it but cant find any other number and cant find it by that number any ideas?


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Look on the side which has the mixing screws you'll find Zama's (Zama's Body Type). For example, one of my Zama Carbs has W1C. It may be hard to find. It may be in the middle deep inside or on top of the mixing screw housing. Look all over that area. You may need a light on it. Once you get that, you use the model number stamped on the other side. You sure it doesn't have a set of numbers after the H? Sometimes the number are not stamped very deep and you will have to try to angle the light on it.

If it looks anything like this it is a FX26S.


----------



## wv82 (Apr 25, 2014)

Im gonna clean it up a little and look better only numbers i seen were H 156 or 156 H depending on which way you look at it,far as your picture mine doesnt look like that its older the plastic box where the choke is is square shaped with the metal choke trigger at the top and where the stcker says featherlite fx26S and the engine cc mine just says weedeater featherlite.


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

Ereplacementparts has the carb part #530071822. $25.38


----------



## wv82 (Apr 25, 2014)

Ok thanks


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

wv82... keep in mind the following.

When you are looking at the body of the carb, I'm guessing you see 156 and the letter H beneath it. Those characters are more than likely cast into the body of the carb, as is the 'body type', i.e. C1U or W1C as Sir Thomas alluded to. However, the 156 and the H are NOT the Model number of the carb. Zama model numbers are NOT cast into body. Rather they are printed in black. The model number is typically located near the fuel line(s) connection to the carb.

I know it can be confusing since there are, for example, C1U carbs with H prefix model numbers. If you do a product lookup on the ZAMA site, you'll note that the highest H prefix carb with a C1U body type is an H62A. No 3 digit numbers like 156 in your case, or 113 in my case as I note below.

I had the same thing happen to me. Mine had 113 and H cast into the body of a C1U carb. A bit of research confirmed the model numbers are not those cast characters, rather the 'printed' black characters near the fuel line connections!!!

FYI...

I'll post some pics of my carb under a separate thread to illuminate this point for those that may be looking at ZAMA carbs for the first time!

Good luck!

Kelly


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Here an example of a Zama Carb from my junk pile. The Body Style is usually found on the side where the Throttle Plate and mixing screws are. Sometimes it's in the middle deep in the cavity but this is to the side.
On the reverse side, usually where the inlet and outlet is the Model number is found. It is not deep stamped like most Walbro are. I've had them where you can bearly read them.


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

That is a perfect example Sir Thomas. The casting number of the body type is clearly C1U while the other cast characters, 228 H are NOT the model number!

It's easy to confuse things! You go to the ZAMA site and look for a model number of a C1U carb that has the characters 228 and H in it and wonder why nothing is there!!! 

Thanks for the pics!

Kelly


----------

